# OMG! I own an andalusian!!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you know he's an Andy if he's not reg'd?

If you don't know his parents' names, then I'm rather sure you won't be able to register him. 
He is certainly cute.

Just a side note - see those two white spots on his withers? Those are likely caused by pressure points from your saddle - I would double check with a professional that it fits your horse correctly. I would hate for your lovely guy to get a sore back from an ill fitting saddle.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

He looks more lusitano to me than Andy... They tend to be a bit heavier, blockier than the andies... 

He sure is a lovely chap though!!!!! 

I don't see anything majorly wrong with him conformationally, though he is standing under himself in all the pics...If he stands like this all the time, I would have the chiro/physio look him over.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

No offense, but he doesn't look like Andalusian to me (we had Andalusians in the old barn). Why do you think he is? I believe you can do DNA to prove that, but I'm not very positive. He's very nice looking horse, BTW.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that a brand I see on his LR hip? JDI is correct about those white spots.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Whatever breed he is, he is stunning. Wow....


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

He does not look like an Andalusian what so ever. And I would definitely double check the fit of your saddle. Those two white spots on his withers look like pressure points.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Just like everyone else.. I really dont see andy in there  Very cute though!!

Those white spots are saddle sores... check the saddle fit


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that is a brand. I'd research the brand. In order to help you figure out how to research your horse, I have a couple questions for you, such as:

Who told you the horse was an Andulasion? The Andalusian horse typically stands 15.2 to 16.2 hh,so your horse is small (as for your conformation questions).

Do you have moving photo's of him? He is a very cute horse.

Here is the breed association information for the US:

International Andalusian and Lusitano Horse Association
Box 200
Birmingham, Alabama 35242 
Phone: 205-995-8900
Fax: 205-995-8966
Email: ialha.org


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree...he doesn't really look Andulsian to me in the least. I would do some research on his brand...you may be able to find where he came from, and what breeds he is. To me, he actually does look like a mustang...he's a good looking horse too, whatever he happens to be.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he is more the size of a mustang as well...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree.. Mustang. Looks to be no Andy in him...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the link to the CA brand registry. It might help you.

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/Livestock_ID/pdfs/2007_Brand_Book/2.pdf

I was reading on brands and from what I read, it sounds like you have a spanish mustang.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks a lot like our mustangs.. :|


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, he sorta screams mustang to me...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like a spanish mustang to me as well, however I'm no expert. Who told you he was an Andy?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

He has the head of a mustang, not really telling anything that he has andulusian in him. How do you know for sure that he is? Were you told that he was a mustang and you are just assuming that he is Andulusian?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

welll. he looks like a mustang but... he could be a cross?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

So what is he? I'm really confused here....


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

How did you find out he is an Andy?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

poor thing is probably too embarrassed after all of us said he wasn't.... ha! oops...


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

He really doesn't look like an Andalusian.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Where the heck did the OP go?!?!


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt the OP is in hiding and probably feeling embarrassed. We all have to remember not everyone is horse knowledgable about every breed. I am sure they were told this by someone else.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ This is where i quote "Dont Believe Everything You Hear"


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He has the same exact build as Opie... Opie is a mustang... A hand or two bigger than Jorge... Jorge is a mustang.... same color as Jaun... Jaun is a mustang... also only a hand or two smaller than Juan.. and Juan and Jorge are spanish mustangs too... :|


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't see any reason for the OP to be embarrassed. She had believed her horse was a spanish mustang and someone obviously told her otherwise. I don't think there is anything embarrassing about her questions or the fact that she was curious about his actual breed. I have a horse that I purchased as a pure quarter horse but he has no papers, I tell everyone he's a quarter horse. I'm pretty positive he is a stock quarterhorse, old style... I've had several people ask me if he's a mustang... I've even had a couple people ask if he's a morgan cross...

Without papers, it's hard to tell what exactly a horse is. I think the horse in the pictures is absolutely gorgeous, I just don't think he's andulasion, I think her first thought on his breed was closer to correct. I think he is a beautiful animal though...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Agreed 100%


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> He has the same exact build as Opie... Opie is a mustang... A hand or two bigger than Jorge... Jorge is a mustang.... same color as Jaun... Jaun is a mustang... also only a hand or two smaller than Juan.. and Juan and Jorge are spanish mustangs too... :|


Does anyone else read this like a math/logic problem? lol like those ones that go "Sally is taller than Jan, Rose is 5'2, Jan isn't more than 3 inches taller than Rose, but is taller. How tall is Sally?" .... :lol: Sorry I just thought of that when I read it. Don't mind me lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Macslady said:


> I wouldn't doubt the OP is in hiding and probably feeling embarrassed.


There is absolutely nothing embarassing about the OP questions. And obviously noone tried to offend or laugh on her here. IMO as long as you are in love with the horse who cares what breed it is or what other people think about it!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Well said Val and others. The breed of your horse doesn't matter, only the way you care and enjoy him.

I think it's time to close the thread and I hope Racepony comes on back.


----------

